# Xbox 360 Elite VS PS3 Slim



## overslept (Aug 30, 2009)

So my birthday is coming up, and I need a new console desperately. I've never owned a non-nintendo console except the PC (don't get me wrong, I've played a fair share of the 360  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) I've been doing some research. Tell me what you guys think; if you had to pick 1, which would it be? 

Here's what I've gathered so far

Both $300, Games are $60
Neither come with HDMI cables
PS3 plays Blu Ray dvds and normal dvds. Xbox plays normal DVDs
PS3 has more mature community
More (of my) friends on Live! than PSN
More exclusive games on ps3
Better controller  design on Xbox *PS3*
PS3 controller is rechargable via included FREE USB charger. Xbox once again is going to force you to buy an accessory just to charge the damn controller.
PS3 is smaller and lighter
Xbox has a WAY higher failure rate (54.2%, as opposed to 10.6%)*
PSN is free; live is $50 a year (For Gold)
PS3 has better graphics
Xbox comes with headset
PS3 needs seperate bluetooth headset
Xbox has big external power source that takes up tons of floorspace
PS3 has built in wifi
Xbox wifi adapter is $100
Both 120 GB hard drive
PS3's & Xbox's hard drive is removable
PS3 controller has SIXAXIS motion control
Family can use PS3, not just me. They don't need to be gamers to enjoy blu-ray movies.
 EDGE: PS3 SLIM​
Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong/add to the list.

* see http://www.gamespot.com/news/6215590.html


----------



## Jiggah (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll argue that the design for the controller for the ps3 is better.  It's the same one that millions of people have been using since the ps1 days.

The graphics are debatable.  I think the edge goes to the 360.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 30, 2009)

Elite comes with the HDMI cable, i mean mine did. But latest releases don't have it bundled any more (so i've heard)

Graphics...no difference at all....I've yet to see any major diff.

Controllers....its a debatable thing, but i feel more relaxed with a PS3 controller these days

you can get rechargeable battery packs for the 360

the built in wifi for the PS3 is a great plus for many

the big external power source doesn't take up as much space as you think

the 360's HDD is also removable

Bottom Line: if all your family can benefit from it and if you really like the exclusives on the PS3 (Uncharted, Little Big Planet!, Killzone 2), then PS3 it is, but seeming as its your birthday, spoil it for yourself, get a 360, and have a blast online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yet a gain the PS3 is loads of fun as well. Heck just get both !!!!!


----------



## overslept (Aug 30, 2009)

Both? I wish. I really am liking this PS3 Slim, considering it has a bunch of great exclusives, free wifi, no AA batteries, and my family has never owned a blu-ray player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides, InFamous looks AMAZING. I even played it at the Target, I almost shat myself at the graphics.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 30, 2009)

if you shat yourself form infamous
then bring 10 change of clothes when you play killzone 2 in HD


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Aug 30, 2009)

Xbox 360 Elite


----------



## TheWingless (Aug 31, 2009)

It's not like HDMI cables cost that much. Just get some random one that's like 7 bucks for 6-10 ft. No need for those expensive MONSTER branded cables.

And the XBox 360 CAN play DVDs.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 31, 2009)

Allow me:

*    * Both $300, Games are $60*
If you are on this site then I assume you care about such things: 360 can be hacked to run copies with fairly minimal effort.

*    * Neither come with HDMI cables*
HDMI cables are less than $10- any more and you are being ripped off. Component is not bad though and there is also VGA for the 360 (PS3 no such luck but it can be adapted).

*    * PS3 plays Blu Ray dvds and normal dvds (I don't know if Xbox plays DVDs, I think it might)*
Normal DVDs are OK for the xbox. I will mention that both have half decent streaming ability.

*    * Xbox has larger community*
Perhaps.

*    * PS3 has more mature community*
Not sure how to quantify/dispute such a thing. Suffice it to say there are enough people either side to ruin a match.

*    * More friends on Live! than PSN*
No need to comment.

*    * More exclusive games on ps3*
Could have fooled me- hardly any big exclusives on any these days on any console.

*    * Better controller design on Xbox*
Matter of debate.

*    * PS3 controller is rechargable via included USB charger*
http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Play-Charge-Kit/dp/B000B6MLS2

*    * PS3 is smaller and lighter*
Both fit in a bag and are able to be dragged to friends quite easily.

*    * Xbox has higher failure rate (50+%, as opposed to *


----------



## Jaems (Aug 31, 2009)

Get 360 if you wanna pirate.
Get PS3 if you wanna play the best exclusives.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 31, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Get 360 if you wanna pirate.
> Get PS3 if you wanna play the best exclusives.



That pretty much sums it up for MOST people.


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 31, 2009)

Get the Ps3 Slim.  Xbox sucks so much.  PS3 has better games.  And I hope Kingdom Hearts 3 will be for PS3 not talking about KHBBS here.  PS3 doesn't brake as fast and it has free Internet.


----------



## quepaso (Aug 31, 2009)

Only reason to own a 360 is to pirate games.  Otherwise, just get a PS3.  Its the better system in everyway.  I have them all and PS3 gets the most love, although i do enjoy my 360, im on my 6th one, and the only reason i bother is because i pirate the games for it.  Otherwise, if i couldnt pirate 360 games, i would never consider purchasing games for it, ever.


----------



## Advi (Aug 31, 2009)

slim is the best improvement over an original model imo....................a smaller PS3 is awesome seeing as the original is chunky as hell, and besides the HDD and HDMI, you get the same 360 with an arcade as far as gaming goes.

personally i play online with the wii, because i hate listening to little kids being pricks in the middle of a match............i am NEVER getting wii speak.

*Posts merged*



			
				jakob95 said:
			
		

> Get the Ps3 Slim.  *Xbox sucks so much.  PS3 has better games.*  And I hope Kingdom Hearts 3 will be for PS3 not talking about KHBBS here.  PS3 doesn't brake as fast and it has free Internet.


lol, maybe to you. you always check which games are out for each system before a purchase.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> Both $300, Games are $60: Meh
> Neither come with HDMI cables: Meh
> PS3 plays Blu Ray dvds and normal dvds (I don't know if Xbox plays DVDs, I think it might): Blurays are overrated, honestly. A DVD player, a good TV, and some HD cables to wonders.
> Xbox has larger community: Maybe, but some games have large enough communities that it doesn't matter. You won't notice any community difference between a large PS3 game and a large 360 game.
> ...


----------



## personager (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I really can't see why people would choose an XBOX 360 Elite over a PS3 Slim, taking into account the amazing exclusives the PS3 has and a very low failure rate. Not to mention free, built in wi-fi where as Microsoft just rips their customers off.


----------



## overslept (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, I don't plan to or EVER to pirate console games. And as for PS3 exclusives vs Xbox exclusives

PS3

Killzone 2
LittleBigPlanet
INFAMOUS (OMGWTFBBQ!!!!)
Uncharted
Ratchet and Clank
MGS4
Resistance 2
Pixeljunk
MAG

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PS3_exclusives

Not to mention all the great JRPGs and import games PS3 supports


Xbox

Viva Pinata
Halo 3 
Gears of War 2
Fable 2
F.E.A.R.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xbox_360_exclusives

Obvious choice is PS3...


----------



## Trulen (Aug 31, 2009)

You won't be dissapointed with a PS3.  


But you WILL wince every time you fork over 60 bucks for a game.  
But that's when you play it smart and wait for the price to drop.  


But many Xbox games come to PC.  Not all, but many.  And pretty much all mutliplats go to PC, also.
So, keep your PC, and get a PS3 to companion that.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Aug 31, 2009)

PS3 is better by have more included ability(buit it charger buit in wifi etc...) free online and way better exclusive.


----------



## overslept (Aug 31, 2009)

Take the $300 Xbox, a couple of $60 games, the HDMI cables, the $100 wifi adapter, all the maintenance fees you will need to pay throughout your console's lifetime, and $50 A YEAR JUST FOR ONLINE, and you get a much more expensive product than the PS3.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 31, 2009)

xbox 360 elite against ps3 slim = xbox 360 wins easily
xbox 360 elite against ps3 im not so sure
there both good but i think both of them are good in their own way and style

btw ur not givin xbox any credit
it has awsome games
some of them are same as ps3 and some are xbox exclusive
u have to give xbox a chance n viva pinata shudnt be on that list, alot of other games shuld


----------



## overslept (Aug 31, 2009)

There is no difference between the slim model and the regular model other than hard drive size and cosmetics.


----------



## clegion (Aug 31, 2009)

it's slower in media playback only, besides that nothing else, if you have a psp, you can play multiplayer using your ps3 as a router thingy


----------



## Intimidator88 (Sep 1, 2009)

Well im like this its all about the games on the systems thats why i got the 360 they seemed to be getting everything but if the ps3 gets a few games on it that i wanna play then ill be picking 1 up for that not this blueray or other crap you ppl like to point out cause in the end its all about the games and with games like gears and halo on the 360 i give the edge to them atm xD


----------



## overslept (Sep 1, 2009)

Most of the really popular games (Call of Duty 4, 5, and MW2, Mirror's Edge, EA Sports games, Tom Clancy Games, GTA, Orange Box, etc.) are multiplatform, meaning that they are on PS3, 360, PC, and sometimes even Wii. PS3 gets MGS4, Xbox gets Halo. PS3 gets LittleBigPlanet, Xbox gets Gears. PS3 gets FF13, Xbox gets Fable II. PS3 gets InFamous, Xbox gets Prototype, and the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 1, 2009)

Intimidator88 said:
			
		

> Well im like this its all about the games on the systems thats why i got the 360 they seemed to be getting everything but if the ps3 gets a few games on it that i wanna play then ill be picking 1 up for that not this blueray or other crap you ppl like to point out cause in the end its all about the games and with games like gears and halo on the 360 i give the edge to them atm xD


I wouldnt put halo on the list, it somewhat widely hated now (since CoD4 came out)


----------



## artrite (Sep 1, 2009)

I am going to head towards ps3 Slim.


Xbox 360 is getting  a little so i will go for the slim.


----------



## Seven (Sep 1, 2009)

Isn't there a bit of a risk involved in Xbox 360 hardware failures? I mean especially if you do mod it and void the warranty, you won't really be able to get a replacement unless you happen to know people/services that are able to fix it up when it does break. 

I'm sliding towards the PS3 for this one, sure you have to play for games but the 50%+ failure rate for the 360 is a rather disconcerting factor. Especially with refurbs failing a second time around. Microsoft still has a long way to go in terms of system stability.


----------



## overslept (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, IMO the console with the better failure rate is the winner, hands down. Don't want to have to return an Xbox for some $100+ maintenance and repairs every couple or so months.


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 2, 2009)

Id side with the 360
IMO Halo is still the best game for the 360 
360 has better online market place
(I play oblivion and Fallout 3 and The ps3 doesnt have the fallout expansions as yet and only a select few of the oblivion ones )
Dont need to put media on hardrive as it connects to vista via media centre


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 2, 2009)

This thread has been taken over by PS3 Fanboys, but were is Bob Loblaw.


----------



## TheWingless (Sep 2, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> There is no difference between the slim model and the regular model other than hard drive size and cosmetics.


What happened to PS2 backwards compatibility and the ability to install "3rd party OS"(Linux)? 

Aside from that, I don't really care whether or not it can install Linux or if it can play PS2, but I think it's important to point that out for the people that don't know.


----------



## overslept (Sep 2, 2009)

PS2 Compatibility was only available for a very select few of the earliest models of the PS3. If you're reading this and you own a PS3, chances are it cannot play PS2 games. And who gives a damn about Linux on your TV >_>


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 2, 2009)

As much as I love the 360.... You should really go for the PS3. Think about it, You don't pay for online, no extra accessories to play wirelessly, a web browser, nothing needed to charge besides a usb cable, much more mature gamers.... The list goes on. I'm thinking of getting a PS3 Slim myself. It's finally at the right price.

EDIT: Don't listen to Jakob95. He's clearly a fanboy. You NEVER ask or listen to a response from a fanboy about which console is best for you.


----------



## dice (Sep 2, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> And who gives a damn about Linux on your TV >_>



Maybe the guy you've just responded to?


----------



## Bloodgod (Sep 2, 2009)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Id side with the 360
> 1 IMO Halo is still the best game for the 360
> 
> 2 360 has better online market place
> ...



1 Mentioned above no one cares about Halo as MW2 is multi platform.

2 Fanboyism is  a foot

3 Only people that play Fallout/Oblivion will give a damn. They've waited months to get DLC. Whats a few more gonna do?

4 PS3 can do the same thing using Windows Media Player, PS3 Media server TVersity etc


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 2, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> PS2 Compatibility was only available for a very select few of the earliest models of the PS3. If you're reading this and you own a PS3, chances are it cannot play PS2 games. And who gives a damn about Linux on your TV >_>


I do. I want my hardware to have some degree of openness. Even though my PS3 is locked tighter than a Fort Knox, I can be rest assured that it runs some kind of free and open source software. Too bad the PS3 Slim takes this away. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The thing with the PS3 is it's also more open with its hardware - the hard drive is replaceable with any standard 2.5" HDD, for example, earlier models had SD/CF/Memory Stick readers, and it's compatible with a wide range of Bluetooth peripherals.

Now I want a 360 for the sole reason of piracy. I seriously only have two games for the PS3 (*after two years of owning it*) and one piece of DLC, the CoD4 map pack, because they're not free. My PS3 is not getting played at all and now I use it as a very good HTPC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm always like, "oh look at that new PS3 game, let's torr- wait, no I can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" Are the current Elite DVD drives hackable? Surely they're not still at 50% failure rate now that it's gone through a couple of motherboard revisions.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hmmm, since I had a bad history of Sony products...I will rather stick with Xbox 360 Elite but seriously why 180 GBs?


----------



## jalaneme (Sep 2, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> This thread has been taken over by PS3 Fanboys, but were is Bob Loblaw.


are you serious? i thorght it's the other way around, kudos for the OP doing his homework.


----------



## overslept (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you for all your helpful replies  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I have one more question. Game demos: How limited is the selection, how much disk space do they take up, how long to download, and can you download while console is turned off (I know you can download while playing games)? And I hear you can download PS3/360 games DIRECTLY from the PSN or Live! network. Is this true? If so, is there a discount of some sort? And are the games tied directly to the console (like the Wii) or to the account (like Steam) because if the console is stolen/broken, I wouldn't want to lose those games like with the Wii's situation.


----------



## Bloodgod (Sep 2, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> Thank you for all your helpful replies
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100MB-1.5gig

Tied to the PSN/Gamer Tag. With PSN you can redownload the crap you bought if something happens to your PS3. XBL I'm not sure. I'd assume you can redownload anything you've paid for

XBL has the best demo section of the two. You need to have Gold membership to get them "early" or wait a week as silver. PSN has demos but are pretty limited compared to XBL


----------



## BanjoMumbo (Sep 2, 2009)

I think that the Xbox 360 Elite at $300.00 is a better deal. I think that the Xbox Live Community is more sprawling than that of the PSN community. Also, you can download arcade demos on the Xbox 360. Also, the Xbox 360 Elite has a better sleek design.

The PS3 deal is good though, I just rather prefer Xbox 360. Because, even though Xbox Live costs money, it has higher quality service because of it.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 3, 2009)

BanjoMumbo said:
			
		

> I think that the Xbox 360 Elite at $300.00 is a better deal. I think that the Xbox Live Community is more sprawling than that of the PSN community. Also, you can download arcade demos on the Xbox 360. Also, the Xbox 360 Elite has a better sleek design.
> 
> The PS3 deal is good though, I just rather prefer Xbox 360. Because, even though Xbox Live costs money, it has higher quality service because of it.


Yeah, if you can support little kids screaming down your headset every round of Cod4.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 3, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't plan to or EVER to pirate console games. And as for PS3 exclusives vs Xbox exclusives
> 
> PS3
> 
> ...



Well after seeing this, I can see you are very one-sided towards the PS3. Very few select? BC was available for half the PS3s life span. More than half the consoles sold had BC on it. I bought my 80GB in 2007 so it has PS2 BC. 

Either way, I believe this thread is useless. Based on your messages it seems you've already made up your mind. On either one you chose I believe its a good choice..


----------



## Tozarian (Sep 3, 2009)

Oh no, here we go again. 

Here is a simple solution. Get both!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 3, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> PS2 Compatibility was only available for a very select few of the earliest models of the PS3. If you're reading this and you own a PS3, chances are it cannot play PS2 games. And who gives a damn about Linux on your TV >_>


So true


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 4, 2009)

After owning the pstripple for the last few months, most of the exclusives were short as hell, or a disappointment. MGS4 is something I'd be playing if it's cutscenes aren't so damn long. I'll play it eventually. 

Valkyria wasn't as fun as I was expecting it to be. Good game with a lot of flaws. It's definitely something new for a console game, but to me, it was just overrated. Thankfully, this game has what most pstripple games lack. Being lengthy. 

Uncharted is really fun for awhile, and has impressive graphics. Unfortunately, it's short, and can be beaten in a single day. Looking forward to the 2nd game though.

Rachet and Clank: Tools of destruction was fun, but after playing about 3 or 4 hours, my friend told me I'm already not too far away from the ending. Too bad I lost the disc. Very very short. Looked and sounded great at least. I'll consider purchasing the upcoming game once it drops in price, I guess.

inFAMOUS suffers the same problem as Uncharted, but it's problem was that it was fun for maybe 2 hours. Who the fuck thought it was a good idea to have the enemies shooting NONSTOP FROM ANYWHERE ON THE MAP? ANYWHERE I GO, I GET SHOT AT. Story was a little weird, but the none of the characters really felt memorable. The worst part is that it's incredibly repetitive. Zap people, get to a new location, go down to the sewer, find the electric charger thing, gain new powers. Repeat. I played the game for 5 hours or so, and dammit, that was all the things I fucking got to do.

Hell, the only game I've been playing for the last few months is Blazblue, and it's a multiplat. The PStripple lacks JRPGs in general, and seems to just lack so much, from a general gaming perspective. The fanboys make fun of 360 for having shooters (It's true that 360 does have quite a few shooters) but when the ps3 has just as many, if not even more. Resistance, MAG, Killzone 2? Anyone? And going through the list of PS3 games on Metacritics, the only game I've yet to try is LBP. But I guess I'll buy the GOTY edition and decide for myself. Oh, and did I forget to mention that the ps3 has a very small amount of online options?

Well, if PS3 really does get Persona 5 as an exclusive, that would sure change my mind about PS3 not having games, but who knows when it'll be announced.


It's not as if the 360 is doing better with it's 53% failure rates, but heck. At least it has some games to play that isn't a disappointment.


----------



## Tokiopop (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't forget that you can use ANY bluetooth headset for the PS3. You don't have to buy a specially designed one like you would the 360.

And the PS3 has more games that use dedicated servers, which means less laggy online play. As opposed to P2P servers. Although most, if not all, cross platform games still use P2P servers.

Tropicana, you're saying most of the PS3 exclusives are short and boring? What 360 exclusives aren't? And remember 360 exclusives are limited with DVDs, meaning you're not going to be able to fit as much detail in, or have a longer game. Halo 3 got very boring, very quickly, and took hours to complete. It's only redeeming quality is the online play, but then again if I wanted good online I'd play on something like Call of Duty (if you don't count the fucked up spawning system where you spawn into a cooked grenade).


----------



## Jaems (Sep 6, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> a bunch of text


gee you seem pretty negative.


----------



## DARKSHIDARA (Sep 6, 2009)

If you want exclusives get the Xbox 360 elite this days the ps3 is losing exclusives even to the Wii(example Monster Hunter TRI) or  at the last hour they end up being shared with the Xbox 360 (example FF13) the 360 gets the DLC first and some times exclusively...  the sixaxis argument is a joke as devs dont give a fuck about its existence and everybody knows that even with the 50$ a year burden Xbox live is the best console online play to date....
(not a troll or a fanboy never been one as i own a Wii an Xbox 360 elite and a Playstation 3 80gb with backwards compability the only one worth getting)


----------



## Jaems (Sep 6, 2009)

The best 360 "exclusives" tend to be released on PC at the same time, in a superior more flexible form (hax, modz, mouse keyboard). 

What actual 360 exclusives there are, I don't find too impressive or brilliant at all.
Halo 3 has gotten quite old over the years, Fable 2 was about as deep as a Uwe Boll film, and Gears of War 2 proved to be more of the same as the first title, which I played, finished, and loved on the PC.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 6, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> And remember 360 exclusives are limited with DVDs, meaning you're not going to be able to fit as much detail in, or have a longer game. Halo 3 got very boring, very quickly, and took hours to complete. It's only redeeming quality is the online play, but then again if I wanted good online I'd play on something like Call of Duty (if you don't count the fucked up spawning system where you spawn into a cooked grenade).


Halo 3 single player was awesome if you had 3 other friends(or maybe just 1 or 2)... I beat the campaign twice. 

Also, if you look at a PS3 release list, not many PS3 games are over 8.5GB (the capacity of 360 disks)... I counted about 4 US releases from my glance over it.

Regardless of all that, I prefer the 360 for its superior controller, larger userbase, XBL, and the exclusives (you can argue that PC has "most" of them but how many people actually have a PC capable of playing those games?)

Perhaps if you are deciding on which one to get, it would be best to play each unit at a friends house or a store and see how it plays out personally for you... this is how I came to my conclusion anyway (that and back when I was buying my 360, PS3 had no good games at all).


----------



## overslept (Sep 6, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> ShatteredScreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me? As far as I can see, the only thing I'd miss about the 360 controller is how the analog caves inward instead of outward. I don't like the buttons (though they are colorful), I don't like the easy-to-hit Xbox button, and I especially don't like AAs or whatever battery it takes


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh please!!! Both systems are fine.. There are pros and cons for both systems.. Nothing's perfect.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 7, 2009)

Arwing789 said:
			
		

> Excuse me? As far as I can see, the only thing I'd miss about the 360 controller is how the analog caves inward instead of outward. I don't like the buttons (though they are colorful), I don't like the easy-to-hit Xbox button, and I especially don't like AAs or whatever battery it takes


Well if you would kindly read the previous word "prefer" I prefer the 360's controller because of the quite a bit more powerful rumble, the shape of it, as it fits in my hands more comfortably, and the trigger buttons feel nicer than the PS3 controllers'.


----------



## DARKSHIDARA (Sep 7, 2009)

*arwing789*


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Both? I wish. I really am liking this PS3 Slim, considering it has a bunch of great exclusives, free wifi, no AA batteries, and my family has never owned a blu-ray player  Besides, InFamous looks AMAZING. I even played it at the Target, I almost shat myself at the graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with these statements you made it obvious that you started this thread just to see ps3 fanboys vs xbox 360 fanboys
just buy the one you want (you probably have a ps3 already by giving it the edge in your 1st post) and end this shit we dont need this "which is better shit" its all about taste and games


----------



## Jaems (Sep 7, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> (you can argue that PC has "most" of them but how many people actually have a PC capable of playing those games?)


Using the quotes doesn't make any sense, because PC does have most of what people consider 360 exclusives. And how many people actually have a PC capable of playing those games? Quite a lot, actually. All it takes to realize this is the Steam userbase. 

And to own a PC capable of playing these games doesn't come off as too expensive these days. You can buy a solid GeForce that can run Left4Dead at Max settings for around $80-$100 on Newegg. That's cheap. And when I build computers for people, I find that the most expensive component tends to be the large LCD monitors that they ask for.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 7, 2009)

Honestly most of the noteworthy exclusives such as Halo, Gears 2, and Fable 2 are 360 only. Which exclusives do you mean?

Also, a steam user isn't comparable to the average user with a computer. Most people/kids/whatever buy a gaming console when their PC isn't up to the challenge of playing the latest games (as I did, as mine isn't, it has a 8600gt but that not capable of playing anything at 360 quality)


----------



## anaxs (Sep 7, 2009)

theres also the army of 2
awsome game...


----------



## CheatingSoi (Sep 7, 2009)

I dunno if anyone mentioned this but the 360 comes with composite cables. I see no difference between them and HDMI unless you are using 1080i.

As for which one to go with. I have had the 360 for years and just got a ps3 slim a few days ago. I think because I've had the 360 for longer, I like it better. I cant get used to the ps3 at all and I already have a library of games for the 360 so the ps3 is just sitting gathering dust. I feel terribly but I bought it and hardly used it. But that has nothing to do with what you are doing. I guess whatever one you go with you will enjoy most.


----------



## overslept (Sep 7, 2009)

DARKSHIDARA said:
			
		

> with these statements you made it obvious that you started this thread just to see ps3 fanboys vs xbox 360 fanboys
> just buy the one you want (you probably have a ps3 already by giving it the edge in your 1st post) and end this shit we dont need this "which is better shit" its all about taste and games
> 
> I really wanted to like the Xbox. It is amazingly fun on Live! and when it works, it works GOOD. It can still play regular DVDs, it can download games off of Live!, it has CoD, it has DLC and updates, and it has a comfortable controller. But with the PS3, it's just more bang for the buck.
> ...



Normally, it does. But in this thread we're talking about the PS3 Slim and the New $299 Elite, and neither come with it


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 7, 2009)

The elite comes with component/composite cable combo... and personally, there is a difference between hdmi and component for me (even though I use a $5 cable from newegg)


----------



## DARKSHIDARA (Sep 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> But with the PS3, it's just more bang for the buck.



could you please elaborate on this??


----------



## Jaems (Sep 7, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Honestly most of the noteworthy exclusives such as Halo, Gears 2, and Fable 2 are 360 only. Which exclusives do you mean?
> 
> Also, a steam user isn't comparable to the average user with a computer. Most people/kids/whatever buy a gaming console when their PC isn't up to the challenge of playing the latest games (as I did, as mine isn't, it has a 8600gt but that not capable of playing anything at 360 quality)


People often call PC/360 games "360 exclusives" such as Mass Effect or Viva Pinata, when they are obviously aren't (they are MicroSoft Exclusives, however, lol).
And honestly, 360 does not have very impressive exclusives outside of Halo, Gears, Fable, and Forza. Taking a look at this list, the next best thing that I could find was Crackdown, which was great fun but it only lasted so long.

And of course, a Steam user isn't comparable to the average computer user. The average computer user is someone who uses a PC for work, school, Internet surfing; not gaming. But Steam has a MASSIVE userbase, a userbase that plays mostly Team Fortress 2 and Left 4 Dead, one that proves that there are actually A LOT of people who are PC Gamers and have PCs "capable of playing those games". Also, I've had a PC with an 8600GT, a mid-range dual core processor, 2GB of RAM, and it managed to run Gears of War on Max/Very High settings. 8600GT's go for about $50 online these days and Dual-Cores & memory sticks are cheaper than ever.

What I always tell people is this:
Get an Xbox 360 if you have a shitty PC and don't want to put one together.
Get a PS3 if you have a solid gaming PC already.

Either way, you'll have access to the best games of the generation.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 7, 2009)

Well ironically, my favorite games on 360 are those exclusive titles (and would be why I bought the system...that and none of my friends have a PS3 so I couldn't play with them had I gotten a trippple)

And sure I've ran Gears on high settings with the 8600gt... at 800x600

I have a Core 2 Quad and 4GB of RAM. Even so I play games on the 360, because for everything but FPS games I prefer gamepad (including third person like Gears).

And the PS3 exclusives on the previous page aren't that impressive either... So, this leads me to my original statement of recommending the 360 based on the controller/XBL/more people having it(=more of your IRL friends having it)


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 7, 2009)

well there is a bit more notable exclusives then the ones that were stated:


Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots

Uncharted: Drakes Fortune

Ratchet and Clank Future: Tools of Destruction

Ratchet and Clank Future: Quest for Booty

Little Big Planet

Killzone 2

Resistance: Fall of Man

Resistance 2

Motor Storm

Motor Storm: Pacific Rift

inFamous

Heavenly Sword

Wipeout HD

Pixel Junk



upcoming exclusives:

Mod Nation Racers

MAG

Ratchet and Clank Future: A Crack in Time

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves 

Gran Turismo 5

Heavy Rain

Final Fantasy Versus XIII

Final Fantasy XIV

God Of War III

Katamari Forever


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 7, 2009)

Heh
Since a lot of the stuff on the list are subjective ("better controller design" kind of) we should leave them alone.
If you played enough games on both controllers you'll find that the controllers perform differently in different games. 
For example Katamari + 360 pad = horrible, Timeshift (at least I think it was Timeshift, a multiplatform shooter that mapped the fire button to freaking R2 instead of R1) + PS3 pad = horrible.
But Katamari + PS pad = happy, Timeshift + 360 pad = happy.

I don't know why kids have to argue that the console he likes HAS to win in a thread like these.


----------



## overslept (Sep 7, 2009)

DARKSHIDARA said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Free wifi built in. PSN is free. Blu-Ray player.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 7, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> well there is a bit more notable exclusives then the ones that were stated:
> 
> 
> *clip*


While the upcoming ones look nice, my point still stands


----------



## Jaems (Sep 7, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Well ironically, my favorite games on 360 are those exclusive titles (and would be why I bought the system...that and none of my friends have a PS3 so I couldn't play with them had I gotten a trippple)
> 
> And sure I've ran Gears on high settings with the 8600gt... at 800x600
> 
> ...


Of course, this is all subjective. But whether you prefer 360 exclusives or PS3 exclusives, you can't deny that PS3 just has more of 'em, and with a much larger appeal than just violent-crazy FPSers. I mean, Halo 3, Gears, and Fable. Could they really last you longer than Killzone 2, LittleBIGPlanet, Resistance, inFamous, MGS4 etc, etc?

And, I've no idea what you've done to your PC over time. You've either fried your card or your CPU, because I've had a machine that ran Gears at Very High/Max, 1440x900, with a AMD X2 4000+, 2GB Ram, and an 8600GT.


OKAY BUT TO END THIS THREAD, FOR REAL.
PS3 IS AWESOME BECAUSE OF ONE REASON AND ONE REASON ONLY:

the last guardian.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2009)

If we rated systems based on their "exclusive" games, I'm pretty sure the Wii would win. Just because I game is made for one system doesn't mean it's good. "Good", for the most part, is opinion. You could easily think MGS4 is the shittiest game you ever played and think that Gears of War is the #1 game of all time. On the flip side, you could easily think Killzone 2 beats Halo 3 ten-fold. It's all opinion. 

Regardless, both systems have good exclusive games (Halo 3, Gears of War, MGS4, Killzone 2), and both share non-exclusive good games (Rainbox Six Vegas [2], Call of Duty 4 and 5, The Orange Box).

Oh yeah, and while The Orange Box may run better on the Xbox 360, it still is on the PS3. Don't bring that one up because I've already explained it.


----------



## funem (Sep 7, 2009)

Dear lord, again with the pointless threads.... throw the question like this to an open forum and you will NEVER get a definative result. Neither is better than the other. Here is a tip..

Go to a shop/friends house/convention  pick up the PS3/360 joypad.... waggle it about a bit while playing a game of your choice.... play a few different ones... look at what games you like..... by the console that suits your gaming preference.... FFS people play the Wii more than the other two and the DS more than the PSP, that don't make them better, more powerful or anything else. Its just more people bought it because it was either (a) cheaper or (b) had the games they wanted.

Buy want suits you, that's you as a gamer, if you have to ask someone else what is better for you, ( especially when its just a load of fanboys ), then you don't deserve the money to make the choice in the first place. You already had a list of pro's and cons, so I can see your not stupid. what is better a PSP or a DS, an Atari or an Amiga, a C64 or a Spectrum.... don't care, buy what you like and can afford.

Oh and free wireless and free blu-ray player.... its not free, its in the price of the console, that's why it costs more.

Oh and eclusive by definition is a game that is on the console and not available in that form on any other, it matters not if its a game you like or not, and believe me there is just as much "exclusive" crap on ALL of the consoles out there again... BUY WHAT YOU LIKE AND WHAT YOU LIKE TO PLAY

Nuff said...


----------



## DARKSHIDARA (Sep 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Free wifi built in. PSN is free. Blu-Ray player.



*free wifi*: the wii,ds and psp also have this feature
*psn is free*: wiishop channel, dsi vc and psp psn are free too (also is the reason why the ps3 doesnt      dlc fist or doesnt get it at all)
*Blu-Ray player* even cheap dell laptops have blu-ray (they are over expensive and theres not much if any difference compared to hd dvd)

so go get a ds psp wii xbox 360 or a ps3  
or just admit that you are a sony fanboy and end this shit


----------



## Bloodgod (Sep 7, 2009)

oh fanboys of both sides how I love your endless bickering, e-wang waggin' and mindless opinionated based facts. Just get a job and buy all systems already. 

But hey keep it up, posts like DARKSHIDARA's always make me laugh.


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 7, 2009)

Wont this thread just ever die. Both consoles are good at what they are supposed to do that being giving you hours of gaming fun. 

The only difference comes in what your looking for. If you looking for a god damn media center combo with great games its the PS3. If your looking for to have a blast with friends online its definitely the 360. Both have their ups and downs, just face it.


----------



## funem (Sep 7, 2009)

Watch this all the way through... kinda my thoughts on the console war/questions on which is better....



end of....


----------



## Jiggah (Sep 8, 2009)

DARKSHIDARA said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How does this have anything to do with the 360 vs PS3?  Trying staying within the realm of comparisons here.

I mean if we are going to do that then we'll just take most of the supposedly exclusive 360 games and tack them to the PC as well meaning they aren't exclusive.  Talk about fanboy-ism.  

Also, I just recently bought the Xbox 360.  The only reason why is because I know I can hack it, while the PS3 is unhackable.  The upfront value of the two systems, the PS3 completely beats out the 360.  The 360 value comes in when you add in decent online support and the fact that you probably don't have to buy a single game.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow this thread started out good but then fanboys just rushed in! Anyway I feel that what that guys said is true. Both a great consoles, but the PS3 is indeed more bang for your buck. Take it from someone who owns a 360, and not a PS3, you have to recognize when you are wrong. I love my 360, BUT the PS3 is much better right now. Again, they are both GREAT consoles.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 11, 2009)

Lol, this is STILL going on? I thought I was the one who used to cause these. Or at least, argue in them..
OP, you like the PS3 so much, then just get it. 

Every Pro we give for the 360, you seem to think its either not good enough, not worth it, or the PS3 has something to counter it. 

So just get the PS3..honestly..


----------



## overslept (Sep 11, 2009)

The reason I started this thread (which I am now regretting) was because I was starting to become a PS3 fanboy, and I wanted to hear your reasons why I should start loving the Xbox again. I really like the Xbox 360! It's a blast online with the Party feature and especially because most of my friends in real life are on it, but when you look at it, there's just no denying that PS3 Slim is more bang for the buck. Our family doesn't own a Blu-Ray player and it would be nice to have a quality regular DVD player anyways.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 13, 2009)

Both are fantastic, but I say PS3 Slim.
Free online, blu ray player, upcoming PS3 titles look better than upcoming 360 titles. The Last Guardian = Killer app. Then there's the hidden costs, like battery cost. Yes, there's the plug and charge (Or whatever it's called), however that adds just that bit more money.

That said I stand by the opinion XBL > PSN. THOUGH PSN is better value for money.

blargh.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 13, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Lol, this is STILL going on? I thought I was the one who used to cause these. Or at least, argue in them..
> OP, you like the PS3 so much, then just get it.
> 
> Every Pro we give for the 360, you seem to think its either not good enough, not worth it, or the PS3 has something to counter it.
> ...


Ahh, those were the days.

OP should decide which games he likes more, and get a system off of that. To me a bluray player doesn't appeal (since I have no need for one) so you'll need to weigh it in terms of that.

Also Jaems I'm pretty sure the GPU was the limiting factor in running Gears. Also I only had a 256MB card (which could explain it lagging at high resolutions actually)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 15, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> If your looking for to have a blast with friends online its definitely the 360.


Hmm? PS3 owners don't play with friends?

I never understood why people say the 360 has 'better online'. It's just something all 360 owners seem to say, yet I fail to understand why? The PSN is great: It's free, I never have any lag, downloads are quick, has a very large library of games, demos, apps and trailers and what not else. And about the amount of download limit things, you can download demos as many times as you like, the only limits are the amount of systems you can download that game on. I've given a couple of my friends Wipeout HD using my PSN on their PS3s, it's great. The PS3 is basically a more expensive piece of kit, but it's money well spent. In terms of gaming, they're virtually the same, apart from a few minor things, such as game exclusives. But you're buying a lot more with a PS3, it's basically a home entertainment system in a sense, and a great gaming system. That's why I think the PS3 is a superior system to the 360.


----------



## Tokiopop (Sep 20, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. PSN is just as much a community as Xbox Live is. 

Bt then the fanboys will bring up the 'you get what you pay for' argument. What were 360 fanboys complaining about at the PS3 launch again?Something about it being more expensive? Hmm...


----------



## Keeley (Sep 20, 2009)

I just got a Slim 3 days ago and I play my cousins 360 all the time, I find that they are both great systems actually and they both seem to have an equal amount of pros and cons but I didn't buy the 360 cuz of the $60 a year thing


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 20, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basic rule of economics, if you don't think it's worth $60 a year you don't buy it. I have both consoles and I don't really find it worth $60 a year so I have silver account. (Think about it, with $60 you can pirate 40 more 360 games)

It's not so much about "you get what you pay for", because they paid $60 for it they think it's worth $60. And yet PSN is free so you won't be willing to pay $60 for a free service therefore its value to you is close to $0. Then you get the mindset that the one that costs more is the one you value more.

When online matches are P2P there's really no benefit of Live over PSN because latency depends on the compatibility between users' ISPs. 
Live or PSN just scans who wants to get matched, pull people together and let them connect with each other directly.

Unless the game sells like crap, you'll get matched with someone in your area using PSN. 
The true benefit of Live is that even if the game sells like crap, you'll find pirates in your area and play with them.

Proof? I'll give one example. Remember Soul Calibur IV leak and early release? 
A PS3 version user in the States playing online got matched with someone from Asia and the latency was utterly garbage
360 on the other hand had more people playing online than the number of hard copies leaked therefore had a reasonable probability with getting matched with other Americans and have enjoyable latency.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 20, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Ahh, those were the days.
> 
> OP should decide which games he likes more, and get a system off of that. To me a bluray player doesn't appeal (since I have no need for one) so you'll need to weigh it in terms of that.
> 
> Also Jaems I'm pretty sure the GPU was the limiting factor in running Gears. Also I only had a 256MB card (which could explain it lagging at high resolutions actually)



The glory days..rofl. I still have a few Warn Logs from 2 years back. IMO, XBL outclasses PSN just because it gets a lot faster downloads than PSN and has Cross Game Chats/Invites. It has more than that, but those two reasons are enough to justify paying the $40 or so a year. 

If you want to know why XBL is worth the money, here is a pretty good read.
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2...ice.html?cat=19


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 21, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> IMO, XBL outclasses PSN just because it gets a lot faster downloads than PSN and has Cross Game Chats


Features that also applies to Live Silver makes Live Gold worth at least $40 a year?


So here's how XBL and P2P works. 
P2P is free. All you need is the other person's IP. 
But if you use XBL to play online with other people, MS hides your IP from others unless you (and the person you want to play with) pay. 
Even though you know the other person's IP address, XBL enforces you to pay. 
They won't admit that you and your friend can have enough information to play online without paying MS.
What are you really getting from XBL Gold? Other users' IP addresses, disguised in the name of "premium service."

Yup. It should have been free, but thanks to some genius marketing from MS people actually think they're getting something worth the money.

I won't be surprised if MS starts selling canned air. Label it "Premium Air Gold" and market how it is so much cleaner than the air everybody else in the world breathes. Oh it will be a big hit guaranteed, unless iAir comes out first.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd say go with the PS3 Slim. *Free online*, WiFi-capable out of the box, and plays Blu-ray discs.


----------



## Tokiopop (Sep 21, 2009)

deathfisaro said:
			
		

> ShatteredScreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no no. I never said that you get what you pay for, that's the fanboys excuse. What I was saying is if you use that logic that 360 fanboys use about Live, that would mean the PS3 is a better system. According to 360 fanboys, anyway.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 21, 2009)

Making a topic like this is like asking for death.


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 22, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> No no no. I never said that you get what you pay for, that's the fanboys excuse. What I was saying is if you use that logic that 360 fanboys use about Live, that would mean the PS3 is a better system. According to 360 fanboys, anyway.



Oh I wasn't targeting you when I wrote it. I was like agreeing with you on that "you get what you pay for logic is broken" thing.
I'll be more specific next time.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 24, 2009)

wanna have a ps3 slim, my interests to sony products increased since it got revealed, in my opinion it looks more confortable and practic than the classic model which seems to be quite to big and clumsy. the xbox 360 isn't an option anymore:.


----------



## watex5 (Oct 3, 2009)

Definately the PS3 Slim, like everyones Xbox breaks (mine wont show up on the screen -.-) and Microsoft wants to charge me €90 to fix it


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 4, 2009)

watex5 said:
			
		

> (mine wont show up on the screen -.-) and Microsoft wants to charge me €90 to fix it


off topic

do the xclamp fix

no display is caused from the GPU
it worked for mine

it didnt have any error's or red lights
just regular green power lights and 1 controller light, yet no display
before it stopped displaying the colors would distort and invert them seleves


----------

